# Twin Fluval Spec V Low-tech Nano Tanks



## geealexg (May 26, 2015)

*"MAKING MAGIC IN GLASS BOXES"*

*Summary*

5 Month Update on two Fluval Spec V Low-Tech Nano tanks that were started in early 2015. They are fully planted, nano fish community tanks and these are the first tanks I have ever done in my life. I use the stock low-wattage 7500k LED fluval lights that came with the kit, but all the plants haven been doing great so far because of additional daylight from the windows and the occasional dosing of Seachem Flourish and Excel. Algae issues have been minimal with the addition of Caridinia multidentata. Both tanks are also way overstocked with fish and shrimp species, but the water quality and fish health has been excellent so far with the use of Seachem Matrix, Seachem Stability, Seachem Purigen, and 25% water changes once a week.

If you have any further questions, feel free to let me know and I'll be glad to help. Any feedback or constructive criticism is also welcome because I just started this hobby in February 2015. Since I am also new to this forum, I'll post more pictures, specifications, and new Fluval Spec nano setups (all stock with no mods) along the way. Cheers!

*Specifications (Leftside Fluval Spec V Tank)*

_*Hardscape/Substrate:*
- Ohko Stone
- Japanese Vinewood
- Tropica Aquarium Soil Powder

*Fauna Species:*
- 3x Clown Killifish (Epiplatys annulatus)
- 1x Myanmar Black Tiger Dario (Dario sp. 'Myanmar')
- 3x Glowlight Danio (Danio choprai)
- 4x Emerald Dwarf Danio (Celestichthys erythromicron)
- 8x Celestial Pearl Danio (Danio margaritatus)_

*Specifications (Rightside Fluval Spec V Tank)*

_*Hardscape/Substrate:*
- Yamaya Stone
- Malaysian Driftwood
- Tropica Aquarium Soil Powder

*Fauna Species:* 
- 4x Cardinal Tetra (Paracheirodon axelrodi)
- 4x Green Neon Tetra (Paracheirodon simulans)
- 5x Pygmy Cory (Corydoras pygmaeus)
- 2x Neon Rasbora (Sundadanio axelrodi)
- 1x Lampeye Panchax (Aplocheilichthys normani) _

*Full View Tank Shot (Cell Phone Quality)*



















*Some of my macro closeup shots (Cell Phone Quality)*

Glowlight Danio (Danio choprai)









Green Neon Tetra (Paracheirodon simulans)









Clown Killifish (Epiplatys annulatus)









Pygmy Cory (Corydoras pygmaeus)









Myanmar Black Tiger Dario (Dario sp. 'Myanmar')









Celestial Pearl Danio (Danio margaritatus)


----------



## geealexg (May 26, 2015)

*3 Month Update - Low-tech Fluval Spec 3 Tank*

*Specifications*

_*Hardscape/Substrate:* 
- African Driftwood
- Tropica Aquarium Soil Powder

*Fauna Species:*
- 1x Juvenile Platinum Gold Rosetail Butterfly Betta (Betta splendens)
- 1x African Dwarf Frog (Hymenochirus boettgeri)
- 2x Japonica Amano Shrimp (Caridina multidentata)
- 1x Phoenix Rasbora (Boraras merah)
- 1x Strawberry Rasbora (Boraras naevus)
- 2x Three Spotted Rasbora (Boraras maculatus)
- 3x Mosquito/Chili Rasbora (Boraras brigittae)_

*Full View Tank Shot (Cell Phone Quality)*


----------



## geealexg (May 26, 2015)

*Fluval Spec Series (Low-tech with no mods)*

More upcoming Fluval Spec Series Planted Nano Tanks...


----------



## rodstewart (Apr 25, 2014)

Awesome tanks!!! Fantastic shots of the fish! Thanks for sharing ;-)


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

Wow! 

That is really impressive what you have done with the stock light

Your betta looks awesome


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Full *flora *list to ago along with the fauna lists?


----------



## geealexg (May 26, 2015)

No problem! It's going to take a while for me to identify and catalogue what types of plants I have. Thanks everyone for your feedback! As a planted tank newbie, I'm very interested in learning more about this hobby.

Cheers!


----------



## geealexg (May 26, 2015)

*Low-tech Fluval Spec Series*

Low-light/low-tech 2.0 Gallon Fluval Spec II. WORK IN PROGRESS!

*Specifications*

_*Hardscape/Substrate:*_ 
- Manten Stone
- Manzanita Twigs
- Tropica Aquarium Soil Powder


*Full View Tank Shot (Cell Phone Quality)*


----------



## geealexg (May 26, 2015)

*Low-tech Fluval Spec Series*

Got another used Fluval Spec V that is in excellent condition for $15. A lot of people are trying to get rid of these tanks in my community unfortunately. Setting up another nano tank and hopefully I can bring this tank to its full potential. WORK IN PROGRESS!

*Specifications*

_*Hardscape/Substrate:*_ 
- Ryuoh + Seiryu Stone
- Rosewood
- Tropica Aquarium Soil Powder


*Full View Tank Shot (Cell Phone Quality)*










Original Ad


----------



## geealexg (May 26, 2015)

*"Enclosed Worlds"*

"Enclosed Worlds" - Ecosystems in Glass Boxes 









_As much as it is challenging to cultivate a healthy and thriving nano tank, there is something fascinating about cultivating multiple miniature ecosystems right in your room – having fish, shrimp, plants, and micro-infusoria thriving in balance with each other inside tiny environments._


----------



## jasa73 (Jun 3, 2007)

Can I ask why you use Tropica Spoil powder vs the soil? Is it because of the grain size for a nano tank?


----------



## geealexg (May 26, 2015)

*Tropica Soil Powder*



jasa73 said:


> Can I ask why you use Tropica Spoil powder vs the soil? Is it because of the grain size for a nano tank?


I use the Tropica Powder instead of the soil because my carpeting plants tend to root faster in smaller granules. Because the tanks are all smaller than 5 gallons, a powder sized granule allows for a better sense of scale. Lastly, I chose Tropica Aquarium Powder because it is cheaper than ADA Amazonia soil and it doesn't leech Ammonia like ADA substrates. Cheers!


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

Awesome tanks! You could set up a really cool fish rack with just Specs.

And happy early Canada Day!


----------



## jasa73 (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks that's what i thought. Ive been eyeing these nanos for some time and i just took the plunge!


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

What light is that one the last tank?


----------



## blesser13 (Dec 6, 2010)

I really like your tanks, I also own two. So you basically dose excel everyday and you use the original light fixture? I would really like to know the plants you have =). Also have you thought about make a video? =p


----------



## geealexg (May 26, 2015)

Thanks everyone for your compliments! I do have some videos but I have not uploaded them to Youtube yet. I am also currently growing a bunch of plants emersed in order to aquascape the farthest right Fluval Spec V tank.


----------



## geealexg (May 26, 2015)

*Close-ups*

Here are some quick underwater views (waterproof samsung galaxy galaxyS5 quality):


----------



## blesser13 (Dec 6, 2010)

This is awesome, keep the great work and posting updates!


----------



## NightLilly (Jun 3, 2015)

I just love my Spec V!


----------



## geealexg (May 26, 2015)

*Nice Fluval Spec!*



NightLilly said:


> I just love my Spec V!


Nice tank! I love your use of riccia on the wood! I am glad a lot of people are seeing more potential in these tanks


----------



## geealexg (May 26, 2015)

*Emersed Aquatic Plants Setup*

If anyone lives in Vancouver, Canada, I'll be glad to share or trade aquatic plants for free.


----------



## blesser13 (Dec 6, 2010)

Sure, i would be very happy to have some! I am from Montreal.


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

*Love your Fluval Specs*

Hi geealexg, 

I am new to this forum and have been checking out the low tech tank thread for the past couple of weeks. Your tanks look great! I especially like the shot where they were all lined up. Looks like a Fluval ad to me.
Personally, I like the Specs and have one Spec V and one Spec III. Both set up since last month one week apart (he he, bought the V first, liked it enough to get the III--> talk about MTS within a week of restarting the hobby). These are my first tanks after over a decade of hiatus and I like the all in one concept. I too am using just the stock equipment and so far so good!

Subscribed.


----------



## dru (Mar 9, 2013)

Any shots from when they were first planted?

How much growth actually occurs in the tank?


----------



## Rushdoggie (Jan 14, 2015)

NightLilly said:


> I just love my Spec V!


omgosh I love that moss tree! I hate how icky moss gets but the shrimps like it so much...ay have to work on that!


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

geealexg said:


> If anyone lives in Vancouver, Canada, I'll be glad to share or trade aquatic plants for free.


How do you grow this stuff out?


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

dru said:


> How much growth actually occurs in the tank?


I can't speak for geealexg but from my one month experience (stock lights for 9 hrs, temp 23 degrees, flourish comp 2 drops a week and gravel substrate):
Water wisteria grew 4-5 inches, anubias (?lanceolata - it was unlabeled from Petsmart) grew 3 full sized leaves and another small one, Java moss sprigs longer by 1.5 to 2 inches. The ludwigia is only a week plus old, maybe an inch growth or less. 
I am pleased with this rate of growth so far.


----------



## geealexg (May 26, 2015)

*Nice setup!*



Daisy Mae said:


> I can't speak for geealexg but from my one month experience (stock lights for 9 hrs, temp 23 degrees, flourish comp 2 drops a week and gravel substrate):
> Water wisteria grew 4-5 inches, anubias (?lanceolata - it was unlabeled from Petsmart) grew 3 full sized leaves and another small one, Java moss sprigs longer by 1.5 to 2 inches. The ludwigia is only a week plus old, maybe an inch growth or less.
> I am pleased with this rate of growth so far.
> 
> View attachment 496937


Hey Daisy! I'm glad you are also finding success with the Fluval spec tanks. I love your nice setup with the Marimo balls!


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

Hi back, geealexg. 
Yeah, I'm really liking this tank, all the stock equipment is working for me. I'm not much into modifications, it seems like a waste to buy something, then throw away the stock equipment. Was super glad I found some great examples of this tank on blogger sites. Overall because everything is usable it is a very cost effective tank IMO. 
Thanks for the compliment! 
BTW did you consider sending Fluval your photo of all the tanks? I still think it looks like an ad!


----------



## Tennessee Gal (Sep 9, 2015)

I am sooo jealous that your finding so many used ones for sale and SO cheap! The only one near me is priced at $65 and I can get a new one on Amazon for $73! I want to by one but my hubby won't let me since I just got a long 15 gallon. :-/


----------



## Buu (Feb 15, 2015)

What's the dimension for Spec 3 display area?


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

Buu said:


> What's the dimension for Spec 3 display area?


The front viewing glass is 7-5/8 wide by 10-3/8 tall.

Oops inches.


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

really nice tanks dude! definitely given me some inspiration for a nano i got laying around


----------



## ohheywhatsuphello (Sep 22, 2015)

geealexg said:


> If anyone lives in Vancouver, Canada, I'll be glad to share or trade aquatic plants for free.


I just got a spec v...its pretty awesome. What kind of plants are those? I'm from Vancouver too and just found this thread.


----------



## geealexg (May 26, 2015)

*New Fluval Spec Tank*

*"Waves of Green"*










Fauna: Scarlet Badis, Celestial Pearl Danios, Emerald Dwarf Danios, Amano Shrimp

Flora: Pygmy Chain Sword, Vallisneria grass, Needle-leaf fern, 

Hardscape/substrate: Tropica Aquarium Soil Powder, Seiryu stone, Rosewood


----------



## FizzyShellfish (Dec 19, 2015)

Can anyone recommend a good bottom feeder/scavenger fish for a Spec V? Thanks.


----------



## geealexg (May 26, 2015)

Latest Fluval Spec V Aquascape: Riparian Riverstream Nano Biotope (Southeast Asia) with Celestial Pearl Danios, Emerald Dwarf Danios, Scarlet Badis

















And CRS/CBS shrimp can actually breed in a 2 Gallon Fluval Spec tank (~5-10 new babies per month). 









New 2 Gallon Fluval Spec Aquascape coming soon...(leftside of current Fluval Spec 2G shrimp tank). Proposed plants: pearlweed (hemianthus micranthemoides) and monte carlo (micranthemum umbrosum). Proposed hardscape: fossilized wood with mini pellia/fissidens moss.









Bump:


FizzyShellfish said:


> Can anyone recommend a good bottom feeder/scavenger fish for a Spec V? Thanks.


Pygmy Cory Catfish!!!

Bump: Bump: Here is the latest picture of the Fluval Spec III Betta/Boraras tank (~6 months old). As you can see, in a fully lit room, the LEDs barely brighten up the tank. I agree that the LED lighting is not very bright, so you should supplement it with additional natural daylight from the windows. 








Using Camera flash helps a lot in pictures:









Bump: Emerald Dwarf Danios (Celestichthys erythromicron) are a little bit more shy than the CPD's (Celestichthys margaritatus) lol margarita cocktails. The females are much more pale than the males (tan/gray color) and have thinner stripes. Males have much broader, blue stripes. In terms of their movement, both species like to dart in and out of plant cover. However, the Emerald Dwarf Danios like to "flutter their pectoral fins" (like a hummingbird haha) unlike CPD's. Nano tanks are perfect for these fish, because they are less visible in larger tanks. They also need lots of plant cover and a decent sized group of their own kind, or they will hide a lot and become very elusive. I'll post some pictures later of the fish in the Fluval Spec tanks, if you are interested. Note: I bought all of the CPDs/Badis from April's Aquarium. 

Camera Flash has been enabled to show their body patterns better ->

Some of my Emerald Dwarf Danios (Celestichthys erythromicron, 2cm in size) sparring:
Part 1: The Staredown.








Part 2: The Wrestling Match.









Some of my Celestial Pearl Danios (Celestichthys margaritatus, 2cm in size) shoaling:









My two Scarlet Badis (Dario dario, 2cm in size) are currently being kept in a different Fluval Spec V tank than the Black Tiger Dario (Dario sp. 'Myanmar', 3.5 cm in size), because they are mortal enemies with each other. The Scarlet Badis do get along well with each other surprisingly. They like to chill under the shade of the rosewood branchwood.








Into the light









I wish people and pet stores stopped calling CPD's "Galaxy Rasboras" and Emerald Dwarf Danios "Emerald Dwarf Rasboras". They are actually more closely related to danios. They also kind of look like baby trout and salmon.
http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/celestichthys-margaritatus/
http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/celestichthys-erythromicron/


----------



## geealexg (May 26, 2015)

*"Worlds Apart, Ecosystems in Glass Boxes"*










"As much as it is challenging to create a healthy and thriving fish tank, there is something fascinating about cultivating miniature ecosystems on a small desk – having live fish, shrimps, plants, and micro-infusoria co-existing with one another inside small, enclosed environments. Nano tanks are a constant reminder of the immense power & responsibility that humans have in shaping our natural world and that life thrives within our oceans, rivers, and water bodies within a delicate balance." 

(literally--nano tanks can crash faster than larger aquariums).


----------



## hellofishies (Jul 20, 2015)

I have pygmy cories and rcs in mine. They're pretty happy with the cpds that hang out up top.


----------



## Oghorille (Jul 1, 2015)

@geealexg are those your tanks? Can we have some background as to the specs of those biotopes? They're extremely intriguing! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty_Faders (Nov 29, 2015)

Really great job with your tanks!


----------



## planted_and_rooted (Mar 3, 2016)

*How many fish in the 5 gal edge?*



geealexg said:


> *"Waves of Green"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Alex,

Absolutely love your tank designs. You have a great 'eye.'

How many Badis and Danios did you manage to fit in the 5 gal?

Did you have that many fish once the tank was at a certain maturity in cycling?

Did you add each species one at a time?

Are they all still alive since your original posting?

thanks!


----------

